# Stevenson Power System Analysis



## gEEk2007 (Mar 25, 2011)

I borrowed Stevenson's Elements of Power System Analysis 4th Ed from my boss. Does anyone have a solutions manual that might help with some of the problems?

Thank you!


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 25, 2011)

If my memory does not play me a trick, I have it. Let me look for it during the weekend.


----------



## cableguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Google has it too.  How strong is your Google-fu?


----------



## DK PE (Mar 26, 2011)

I may be wrong but the solutions that are fairly available on web are for Grainger and Stevenson (version of text after the 4th edition you have and the passing of Prof Stevenson)... but ... there are a ton of repeated problems so it is useful to go through.


----------

